# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Thách thức admin (Đố vui)

## av886

Đố các bạn:
Hai bạn Nam và Nữ, một người đứng quay về hướng Nam, một người đứng quay về hướng Bắc, không được quay đầu lại cũng không được đi, không được soi gương và không có sự can thiệp của con người cũng như đồ vật..........bạn hãy nói xem: LÀM THẾ NÀO ĐỂ HỌ MỚI CÓ THỂ NHÌN THẤY MẶT CỦA ĐỐI PHƯƠNG ?

HJHJ

----------


## mantrangchu

Bó tay! Một người đứng quay lưng về hướng Nam, một người quay lưng về hướng Bắc là thấy cái mặt to đùng. Đề đâu có nói quay mặt đâu, chỉ nói là quay thì quay cái gì chẳng được. Bó cẻng!

----------


## kaysone2911

> Đố các bạn:
> Hai bạn Nam và Nữ, một người đứng quay về hướng Nam, một người đứng quay về hướng Bắc, không được quay đầu lại cũng không được đi, không được soi gương và không có sự can thiệp của con người cũng như đồ vật..........bạn hãy nói xem: LÀM THẾ NÀO ĐỂ HỌ MỚI CÓ THỂ NHÌN THẤY MẶT CỦA ĐỐI PHƯƠNG ?
> 
> HJHJ


Ơ, 2 người nhìn thẳng vào nhau, người nhìn bắc người nhìn nam [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]
Hê hê [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## greenstars_dj

Mà sao thấy tên câu đố này ghê dữ vậy ?
Tưởng thách đố cái gì ..hi

----------


## vietnamtui12

Ổng đố xong ổng quê quá nên off luôn. Không lời trăn trối!

----------


## nhocmisu@gmail.com

Chaj, quê đâu, đố cho vui dzậyy thôi, ^_^

----------


## skyxd88

Chài.Câu đố này có tiêu đề là thách admin cơ đấy [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## nguoidoi893

cho mình add nick đi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
tên kêu quá

----------


## duonglongtrong

hehe. có vậy mọi người mới chui vô tào lao chơi cho vui chứ, để mình đố tiếp nha [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]) [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## tapchidoisong

câu này đơn giản quá ko vui! mình thêm câu nữa nhé:
Có 1 con đại bàng bay về hướng mặt trời dự định sẽ bay trong 1 giờ
nhưng tại sau khi đến nơi đại bạn trễ 1h nghĩa là đến nơi trong 2h

----------


## haido92

> câu này đơn giản quá ko vui! mình thêm câu nữa nhé:
> Có 1 con đại bàng bay về hướng mặt trời dự định sẽ bay trong 1 giờ
> nhưng tại sau khi đến nơi đại bạn trễ 1h nghĩa là đến nơi trong 2h


Bay qua kinh tuyến nào đó nên tính theo giờ địa phương sẽ trễ 1h ^^

----------


## nguyenducchung

Thì đại bàng bai vào lúc 1h, nó bay đến nơi mất 1h. Lúc này nhìn đồng hồ là 2h. [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]:
Đơn giản [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## binhan2015

> Đố các bạn:
> Hai bạn Nam và Nữ, một người đứng quay về hướng Nam, một người đứng quay về hướng Bắc, không được quay đầu lại cũng không được đi, không được soi gương và không có sự can thiệp của con người cũng như đồ vật..........bạn hãy nói xem: LÀM THẾ NÀO ĐỂ HỌ MỚI CÓ THỂ NHÌN THẤY MẶT CỦA ĐỐI PHƯƠNG ?
> 
> HJHJ


Chẳng những đố không vui lại còn cải biên một câu đố cổ điển, rõ chán!:lick:

----------


## vietthuongmusic

Mặt trời đâu có chịu đứng im một chỗ đâu, vậy nên đại bàng lại phải lượng vòng mệt nhoài rồi!

----------

